# Molokai knives - olive



## Molokai (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys. Here its my fifth knife, made from old chainsaw guide bar. 
Here are some photos so if you have some question, ask..
Sorry for my English, technical terms give me headache..

Blank
[attachment=13990]

preparing for heat treatment,
heated blank until thinner part of blade becomes non magnetic, then i quenched in oil
[attachment=13991]

after tempering in oven i let it cool on air
[attachment=13992]

finished with handle, olive wood -Olea europaea
[attachment=13993] 

[attachment=13994]

[attachment=13995]

[attachment=13996]

Tom


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2012)

Very ingenious use of chainsaw bar!!! Nice knife. PS Your English is a lot better then my craotion-hell It might be better then my English.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow!!!! I wouldn't of known it was a chainsaw bar. That's very nice and the handle looks just as good.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2012)

That's fantastic. Great use of an old bar and excellent workmanship.


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow very cool, that's genius stuff right there. Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for showing. Very nice work. Rick


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely amazing work !  I can't wait to see more. Perhaps you would consider a build thread ? I'd love to see the entire process.
Scott


----------



## Molokai (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all, 
next time i will definitely take photos of entire work...


----------



## healeydays (Nov 27, 2012)

How do you cut the blade? Is that done on a CNC?


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2012)

That's really nice.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 27, 2012)

healeydays said:


> How do you cut the blade? Is that done on a CNC?



No, by angle grinder and finished with belt sander....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 27, 2012)

Molokai said:


> Hi guys. Here its my fifth knife, made from old chainsaw guide bar.
> Here are some photos so if you have some question, ask..
> Sorry for my English, technical terms give me headache..
> 
> ...



thats a bad a$$ knife my freind awsome ---duck


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicely done!

Tom


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely lots of talent in this forum in all types of craftsmanship.

I get lots of out of the box ideas from you guys.

Excellent choice of scales for that knife as well.

Bill


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2012)

Very cool! I especially like the tang detail that shows in the handle.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks again guys...
just wanted to say that if you find a old chainsaw guide, especially old Stihl duromatic guide,  , thats definitely 1075 steel..
this one i am not sure....


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

Molokai said:


> Hi guys. Here its my fifth knife, made from old chainsaw guide bar.
> Here are some photos so if you have some question, ask..
> Sorry for my English, technical terms give me headache..
> 
> ...


 now that is really creative. " your use of english is super fine with me" Creativity and workmanship are fantastic, Awsome work, :thanx:


----------

